

Banning body armor for civilians - MyHypatia
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2015/01/29/body_armor_bill_rep_mike_honda_wants_to_ban_civilian_ownership_of_type_iii.html

======
a3n
> “This idea that people have to be preemptively unprotected in case the
> government needs to shoot them at some point—I think that’s basically the
> implication of the bill.”

